# ¡9000 manzanitas de Laura Nazario esparcidas en el foro!



## ILT

Laura Nazario ya llegó a 9000   

9000 gracias por ayudarnos tanto y tan desinteresadamente.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Mei

*¡FELICIDADES LAURA!*​ 
Mei


----------



## Agnès E.

Laura, _Laura_...    


I hear *l'aura* here
I hear *l'aurea* here
I hear... gooooooooooooold!!!!!
She deserves a gold medal
She is our golden mod

Congratulations, Laura!


----------



## Fernando

Con-gra-tu-lat-tions, boricua.


----------



## Jana337

*Felicidades to one of our invaluable assets!

Jana
*


----------



## GenJen54

*Felicidades Laura!! * Por ti...


----------



## Outsider

*Muchas felicidades, Laura.*​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA LAURA!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## el alabamiano

Always to the rescue, Mrs. N.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laura: Your help here is always appreciated. Congratulations on 9,000 helpful, informative, all-encompassing and friendly posts. ¡Buen provecho, mi maestra! Yumm....


----------



## Mita

*¡¡Felicitaciones por tus contribuciones, Laura!!*​Abrazotes, ​


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Mil felicidades Laura.

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.

Saludos,


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*¡Felicidades, Laura!*

¿Qué haremos con tantas manzanas? Las tendremos que _mac_hacar y comer con nueces de _mac_adamia  . O, esperen, _pensemos diferente_, tal vez sea mejor hacer un pastel de manzana, lo que comúnmente llaman "_apple_ pie"...


----------



## belén

Felicidades mi niña!!!
Wow, 9000 manzanitas ya!! Es im-presionante!!

Como había bastantes manzanas preparé un postrecito 

Salu!!
Be


----------



## Whodunit

*Congratulations to a treasure without which our forum would not be the same. *


----------



## Eugin

*Lo veo así, dos puntos

 Una vez más, nuestra querida compañera Laura nos ha dejao con la boca abierta con sus conocimientos y su predisposición para ayudar a los que así lo requieran....

Por eso... no cabe la menor duda, compañeros,
¡¡¡ el secreto está en comer más manzanas...!!!


Remember, everybody: An apple a day, keeps the doctor away...!! 

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para semejante personaje de WR!!!!*


----------



## elroy

*Can I call you awesome?  Because you just are. *

*Felicidades!*​


----------



## lauranazario

Gracias a todos por sus atenciones... thank you all for your kind remarks.

It's a joy to celebrate with the wonderful members of WR.

Hugs to all,
Laura N.


----------



## cirrus

Thanks again for your input, you really help me.


----------



## Sparrow22

Me Sumo Tambien !!!!!!!!!!! Felicitaciones Laura Y Como Siempre: Millones De Gracias Por Estar Siempre Ahi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, LN. *

*"Siempre un placer."*


----------

